# Maytag Bravos washer noisy on spin cycle



## quincy (Oct 9, 2010)

I have a Maytag Bravos washer, model number MVWB450WQ1, it is getting noisy on spin cycle.
Research the web, majority of the repairs by replacing the bearing kit part number w10435302.
Have anyone actually replace this by yourself?
How hard is it to do?
I am quite handy with tool and mechanical incline.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Sounds like a very involved job.
http://www.repairclinic.com/RepairH...Maytag-Washer-is-making-loud-noise-MVWB450WQ1


----------

